# Componentes de modificación Keeley Ultra para Boss DS-1



## chubyadict (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola, estoy pensando en hacerle la modificación Keeley Ultra a mi Boss DS-1. La información la obtuve de algunos posts y páginas, que pongo a continuación.

http://www.musiquiatra.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=14645&start=0

http://www.robertkeeley.com/audio6l6/dstech.html

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-m ... s-ds1.html

El punto es que fui a comprar los componentes necesarios y me vendieron estos:







Según los vendedores, los condensadores de 1uF y 0,1uF (de color rojo) son de poliéster, al igual que el de 0.047uF (color verde) aunque no estoy totalmente seguro.
Las resistencias en teoría son de 20K, 2.4K y 1.5K.

El problema es que acá en México no encontré por ningún lado condensador de 220pf de mica plata o monolítico, de hecho solo lo encontré del tipo cerámico (disco/lenteja) al igual que el de 47pf que se solda entre los diodos.
¿Es necesario ponerle un condensador del tipo mica/monolítico? ¿cómo podría afectar el sonido si le pongo un cerámico normal? ¿Alguna idea de cómo puedo resolver la ausencia de este componente?
Les agradeceré muchísimo su ayuda, saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

Si , esos rojos o verdes son poliester

Probá con el cerámico de lenteja o algún multicapa


----------



## chubyadict (Oct 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , esos rojos o verdes son poliester
> 
> Probá con el cerámico de lenteja o algún multicapa



La verdad mis conocimientos de electrónica no son tan bastos jejeje y pues como el mismo Robert Keeley indica el material de dicho condensador de 220pf aquí:

http://www.robertkeeley.com/audio6l6/dstech.html

Es por eso que tengo mucha duda sobre ese componente en específico, no sé si el no ponerlo afecte el resultado final 

Aquí en México solo encontré condensadores cerámicos  de lenteja para esos valores, en ningún otro material los hay, ¿cómo son los multicapas que me mencionas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.robertkeeley.com/audio6l6/dstech.html dijo:
			
		

> *These are the mods that we have come up with.*  Mostly they try to give the pedal a more high fidelity sound and make it a little more tube like by use on one LED in the clipping section instead of two (commonly seen as a mod).  We use metal film caps available from www.digi-key.com
> C1, C5, C12change to 0.1uF  metal film (104)   C2,  C8, C9,  C14 change to 1uF metal film (105)    C7 220pf silver mica or monolithic


Pero es que lo que dice esa web es un "mod" (modificación) para darle  "mas sonido valvular" y de "alta fidelidad", cosa que nunca vas a lograr  con el cambio de un capacitor: Ponele el cap que encontrés, y si algún día aparece el de mica-plata (que se usan para equipos de radiofrecuencia), pues lo cambiás y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

Te pediría que hagas una prueba , comprá ese capacitor de disco , de poliester , de mylar o de cualquier otro tipo , cuantas mas variedades consigas mejor , total valen una monedita.

Pedile a un amigo que te los vaya cambiando en el circuito (se dejan soldados dos alambrecitos para no manosear tanto el circuito) y que no te diga cual le puso , vas anotando las diferencias que escuches , y venís y nos contás 

Saludos !


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 4, 2012)

chubyadict dijo:


> Hola, estoy pensando en hacerle la modificación Keeley Ultra a mi Boss DS-1. La información la obtuve de algunos posts y páginas, que pongo a continuación.
> 
> http://www.musiquiatra.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=14645&start=0
> 
> ...



Yo tengo serias dudas sobre eso del MOD KEELEY; el señor es excelente con los pedales, pero acá patinó!!! sí chico, primero es un DISTORTION de baja gama; segundo no es un instrumento de precisión; tercero para que tanto cambio???, cuarto los distortions aumentan el gain con el clipping!!! el resto es puro bluff, a menos que tengas un super amplo valvular de 100w para arriba; bien biaseado para sentir uffffff!!! la diferencia, he recomendado a muchos DIYer que solo modifiquen el CLIPPING a su gusto y se hace la magia!! nada de poner resistencias al 1% y condensadores de silver MICA para un DISTO!!! qué pérdida de tiempo y dinero tirado al tacho!!!! hasta el publicado en GGG se puede mejorar con solo variar el clipping, quieres más gain===> en lugar de dos diodos en contrasentido pones 4==> 2 a dos en contrasentido y el gain se va a la estratósfera!! pruebenlo y me lo agradecerán!!!
Si quieren uno más gordo un grermanio con un LED rojo de 3mm y lo pones visual listo, con su palanquita que te avise cuando se pone y el LED vailará al son que toques jejejejeee!!!


----------



## chubyadict (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya modifiqué mi pedal, cambié las 3 resistencias, los condensadores de poliéster, puse un led en lugar de uno de los diodos, y el otro led lo coloqué en paralelo con el otro diodo y este se activa a través del switch.
Para el condensador de 220pf de silver mica, le coloqué uno cerámico ya que no encontré en algún otro material.
Cabe señalar que el resultado me encantó, además de tener mucho más gain, la distorsión ahora tiene más cuerpo, más medios y graves. Ya no es tan agudo y chillante como al principio.
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------

